# WSM Melting?



## outspoken (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm freaking out a bit here. Trying to do a seasoning on my new 18.5" WSM and I read to cover the water bowl in foil and just let it run for a few hours. So I did that, went to run a few errands and came back to find that in just an hour I had to pry the lid off because it's melting! There are burn marks on the outside of the opening and the gauge on top appears to have the needly pointing straight down so I'm guessing it's over 450 inside. I could see black goo sticking to the bottom of the lid where I'm guessing the inside coating has melted.

Have I ruined the smoker? It's still out there and I have no idea what to do.


----------



## griff (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm sure it's fine.  You're probably just seeing some smoke residue.  The coating on a WSM is pretty tough.  I had my 22.5 up over 400 last night doing chicken.  What kind of charcoal & how much?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2015)

Should be fine. Close all the vents to snuff the fire. Check it in a few hours.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 12, 2015)

Kingston blue and 6 pecan chunks, with everything in there was still room before it hit the top of the ring.

I closed the bottom two vents now and it's down around 300. Covered the top grill with bacon.

The grill trays are all a grayish color and the front opening panel warped a bit.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 12, 2015)

outspoken said:


> Covered the top grill with bacon.



You had a grease fire. Which could've been a serious problem. You are lucky that the smoker wasn't near anything wood. You could've burnt down your house. 

Why did you put bacon on the grill? Not a good idea. The grease dripping into the dry water pan will flash and create a large fire. That's why you have black goo and marks all over your smoker.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 12, 2015)

Geez. I know they are kind of set it and forget it. But WOW. Holy pay attention batman. It is nearly impossible to do anything to that ceramic coating Weber uses but...... I would never start a charcoal smoker, leave it full blast and leave. Hopefully lesson learned?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 12, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You had a grease fire. Which could've been a serious problem. You are lucky that the smoker wasn't near anything wood. You could've burnt down your house.
> 
> Why did you put bacon on the grill? Not a good idea. The grease dripping into the dry water pan will flash and create a large fire. That's why you have black goo and marks all over your smoker.


The black goo was before putting the bacon on. The grease is dripping onto foil which was wrapped over the top of the pan.

I'm going to take the bacon off now anyhow. The inside of the entire smoker is wet, but it doesn't seem like there is a potential for a grease fire.

I made a mistake by starting the fire then leaving, that was my main problem. The directions I was following said to get the smoker up to 275 (using the lid thermometer) then put the strips of bacon in to help begin a coating inside the smoker. 

I've shut all the vents and hopefully it will stop soon.


----------



## ernesttbass (Apr 12, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Geez. I know they are kind of set it and forget it. But WOW. Holy pay attention batman. It is nearly impossible to do anything to that ceramic coating Weber uses but...... I would never start a charcoal smoker, leave it full blast and leave. Hopefully lesson learned?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll have to wait until it cools down before I can inspect it but I'm thinking the coating has been damaged where the lid meets the middle drum.

EDIT: It's definitely damaged, the middle drum is warped and there is a massive oval gap on one side.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 12, 2015)

I for one am just glad no one got hurt.


----------



## timberjet (Apr 12, 2015)

There is a WSM section of this website. I would recommend you not get your instructions from wherever you got that information from. I don't know if a total meltdown is covered by the warranty. But you might give Weber a call. Or check your homeowners insurance. Kind of sounds like a total loss. I will tell you for future reference the lid thermometer is for decoration not function. They are rarely ever even in the ballpark of being right.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 12, 2015)

With how warped the drum is now there is no way that closing the vents is going to kill the fire. I'll just have to wait until it's all burned up then I'm going to take it back where I bought it and see if I can get an exchange.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't mean to point out the obvious here, but someone has to...


----------



## bama bbq (Apr 12, 2015)

Using bacon to season the WSM is a common recommendation from Harry Soo. A very successful professional BBQ cook. I doubt he would approve of you starting the seasoning then leaving. 

I also doubt you melted porcelain enamel. You may have got it hot but I doubt you melted it. Porcelain generally can withstand very high temperatures. Weber fires it on at 1700°F.  Possible but improbable for a charcoal fire to melt. That's why Weber uses it and can offer a 10 year warranty. http://www.nakedwhiz.com/productreviews/kingsfordcompetition/kingsfordcompetition.htm

The grease produced by the bacon collected inside the lid, dripped down the lid, puddled in the center section lip, and caused the lid to stick. It's common. Warm it, remove the lid, and wipe off the lip and outside. Clean the outside with degreaser. 

If it's warped give it a series of gentle bear hugs to get it back in round. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## inkjunkie (Apr 12, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I for one am just glad no one got hurt.


Me too


----------



## outspoken (Apr 19, 2015)

I definitely learned a few lessons the hard/dumbest way possible. The new one is in hand now and I'll be taking good care of it.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 19, 2015)

Did you contact Weber? Get an exchange?


----------



## outspoken (Apr 19, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Did you contact Weber? Get an exchange?


I took it directly to the orange box store and got the exchange done.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 19, 2015)

outspoken said:


> I took it directly to the orange box store and got the exchange done.


That's great you were able to exchange it! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with your new WSM and don't worry about seasoning this one! Bring it up to 250-300F for about an hour to burn off any oils, then throw some food on!


----------



## timberjet (Apr 19, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> That's great you were able to exchange it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would suggest you spray some cooking spray in there and coat everything after you burn the factory oils off. Then you can just cook away.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 19, 2015)

timberjet said:


> I would suggest you spray some cooking spray in there and coat everything after you burn the factory oils off. Then you can just cook away.


I thought I read in the WSM Owners section that spraying was not needed due to the porcelain coating. Maybe I read it wrong.


----------



## ultralow787 (Apr 20, 2015)

For my first cook on my new 18.5" WSM, I did a double smoked ham at Easter. I did fill the water pan because I read that they run hot for the first while. I found that the steam produced by the water mixed with the soot and oils inside the chamber and were running down and out the vents. It made quite a mess and I had to put cardboard under it to soak up the black oozing fluid.

My second cook was some ribs. I did not put any water in the pan and just foiled over the top to keep it clean. No more ooz! I was amazed to get a solid 7 hours out of the one load of lump charcoal and some hickory chunks. I didn't need that long, but was curious to see how long  could go for doing overnight cooks.

I found my lid thermometer was reading low by anywhere from 20 to 40 deg.F


----------



## dward51 (Apr 20, 2015)

WSM owner since 2005 here. 

There is no need to spray, rub, wipe, or otherwise put anything on the interior of a new WSM.  The metal is sealed under a porcelain enamel coating and it does not need to be seasoned or otherwise protected.  That porcelain coating can take one hell of an amount of heat also (yes, I've had a grease fire before).

Just cook something on the new WSM and it will naturally start to build up a smoke coating on the inside.  A new WSM may run a little hotter (say 10 or 15*) until that coating is created, but there is no need to season a WSM.


----------



## dukeburger (Apr 20, 2015)

dward51 said:


> WSM owner since 2005 here.
> 
> There is no need to spray, rub, wipe, or otherwise put anything on the interior of a new WSM.  The metal is sealed under a porcelain enamel coating and it does not need to be seasoned or otherwise protected.  That porcelain coating can take one hell of an amount of heat also (yes, I've had a grease fire before).
> 
> Just cook something on the new WSM and it will naturally start to build up a smoke coating on the inside.  A new WSM may run a little hotter (say 10 or 15*) until that coating is created, but there is no need to season a WSM.



:yeahthat:
Pork butt works good!


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 20, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> I thought I read in the WSM Owners section that spraying was not needed due to the porcelain coating. Maybe I read it wrong.


You are correct with the porcelain coating you just need to run it at 300° for about an hour or so then toss on some chicken and have dinner! For first time users I highly suggest you either fill the water pan with sand/gravel with foil on top or water. Having that thermal mass really helps with keeping stable temps - especially when they are new.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hello,

Wow, I'm glad you and everything is safe. 

I have a 22" and a 14" and I may not be the best smoker on these boards but here is what I do. 

Any kind of charcoal or wood smoker produces fire. You have no control over wind. A stong gust of wind can knock it over while you are at the supermarket picking up ribs. I never leave my smoker unattended. 

If you plan on competing then use the bacon grease, cooking spray or evoo inside of it to season. If your not, season it with a pork shoulder, use your dampers to adjust the temperature. Yes the temps will run hotter for the first few cooks but that's normal. Pork shoulder has enough grease and it cooks for hours. Pork shoulder is a forgiving meat. You can cook it at 220 up to 350. No peice of bacon is worth a grease fire. And at the end of the cook you have dinner. Country style ribs is another option. If your afraid it will come out dry, use a basting spray. 

No smoker is worth putting you and your family in a dangerous situation.


----------



## outspoken (Apr 22, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> That's great you were able to exchange it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Duke! I brought it up to about 250 for an hour, then down to 230F, then put 24 chicken thighs in it! They came out perfect and now I can say I have smoked some chicken!

There is a nice thin coat of seasoning now, the first of many to come.

Here is the thread on the chicken cook - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/187476/first-wsm-trial-with-chicken


----------



## brazosbrian (Apr 27, 2015)

Hey ...thanks a mil for posting about this.  I'm about to season my new 18.5 WSM, which I've been wanting for a looong time.  I can't imagine how sad you felt when you came home to find out that something went wrong.  I would also think that the unit should've been designed to be able to run with vents full open, dry bowl, and not damage the unit ...I'd give Weber a call and discuss it with them.

As for the Soo recommendation on covering the bowl with foil ...I found the instructions online too and found the foil covering piece to be a little confusing.  For example, if  you cover the bowl with foil flat across the top, then grease will drip down on it and run over the side into the coals ...a fire hazard I would think.  And why cover the bowl in the first place?  He's got you doing the first hot run with no meat in the BBQ, so why not just let it get hot?  I foiled the inside of my bowl yesterday at noon, filled with hot water, then ran a full-on load of briquettes (Kingsford Competition) ...vents wide open, and a couple of chunks of (unknown type) freezer-burned beef from our chest freezer (grease source for seasoning).  My WSM, in about 45 F (or slightly cooler - Alaska), heated to only about 275 F peak ...I figured it would get hotter, but it didn't.  I installed a Cajun Bandit (I think) Nomex gasket for the lid and the Cajun Bandit door while the BBQ was new and unused (best gluing) though, so mine probably has less air infiltration than others at this point.  It ran steady clear until we went to bed at 8pm (we get up at 4am), maintaining 250-275 all along.  Boy is this thing easier than trying to do low and slow with a Weber kettle!!!!  Very happy so far ...gonna do a hot run tonight, then a greaser run tomorrow, then cook for the first time this coming weekend... ought to be a party ...the septic pumping guy is coming over on Saturday ...I wonder what ribs and poo smells like together in the backyard?  Yechh.....

Brian


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 27, 2015)

BrazosBrian said:


> Hey ...thanks a mil for posting about this.  I'm about to season my new 18.5 WSM, which I've been wanting for a looong time.  I can't imagine how sad you felt when you came home to find out that something went wrong.  I would also think that the unit should've been designed to be able to run with vents full open, dry bowl, and not damage the unit ...I'd give Weber a call and discuss it with them.
> 
> As for the Soo recommendation on covering the bowl with foil ...I found the instructions online too and found the foil covering piece to be a little confusing.  For example, if  you cover the bowl with foil flat across the top, then grease will drip down on it and run over the side into the coals ...a fire hazard I would think.  And why cover the bowl in the first place?  He's got you doing the first hot run with no meat in the BBQ, so why not just let it get hot?  I foiled the inside of my bowl yesterday at noon, filled with hot water, then ran a full-on load of briquettes (Kingsford Competition) ...vents wide open, and a couple of chunks of (unknown type) freezer-burned beef from our chest freezer (grease source for seasoning).  My WSM, in about 45 F (or slightly cooler - Alaska), heated to only about 275 F peak ...I figured it would get hotter, but it didn't.  I installed a Cajun Bandit (I think) Nomex gasket for the lid and the Cajun Bandit door while the BBQ was new and unused (best gluing) though, so mine probably has less air infiltration than others at this point.  It ran steady clear until we went to bed at 8pm (we get up at 4am), maintaining 250-275 all along.  Boy is this thing easier than trying to do low and slow with a Weber kettle!!!!  Very happy so far ...gonna do a hot run tonight, then a greaser run tomorrow, then cook for the first time this coming weekend... ought to be a party ...the septic pumping guy is coming over on Saturday ...I wonder what ribs and poo smells like together in the backyard?  Yechh.....
> 
> Brian


The foil is to make clean up easier. Take two large (restraunt sized foil) pieces of foil (approx. 2.5 ft. long), lay one piece on top of other piece so the long edges match up. Fold along the long edge a 1/4 to 1/2 wide fold the entire length, repeat that fold 4 or 5 times. Open the folded foil like a book and then gently form that to your water pan. Then after you dump your water after the smoke you just pull out the foil and wipe the pan out with some paper towels.


----------



## brazosbrian (Apr 27, 2015)

JIRodriguez said:


> The foil is to make clean up easier. Take two large (restraunt sized foil) pieces of foil (approx. 2.5 ft. long), lay one piece on top of other piece so the long edges match up. Fold along the long edge a 1/4 to 1/2 wide fold the entire length, repeat that fold 4 or 5 times. Open the folded foil like a book and then gently form that to your water pan. Then after you dump your water after the smoke you just pull out the foil and wipe the pan out with some paper towels.


Thanks for the detailed info.  I understand the clean-up reasoning.  My confusion, and I may be entirely backward in my memory banks, was that I thought the Soo fellow suggested wrapping the bowl in foil for the initial 'hot run' that had no meat in it at all ...just charcoal (possibly with wood?).  I figured that a) if there's nothing to drip then nothing to clean, right?  And b) description of pressing the foil down into the bowl might prevent someone from misunderstanding and causing a fire.  All can be cleared up with Google... and I'll do that tonight!

Brian


----------



## outspoken (May 3, 2015)

BrazosBrian said:


> Thanks for the detailed info.  I understand the clean-up reasoning.  My confusion, and I may be entirely backward in my memory banks, was that I thought the Soo fellow suggested wrapping the bowl in foil for the initial 'hot run' that had no meat in it at all ...just charcoal (possibly with wood?).  I figured that a) if there's nothing to drip then nothing to clean, right?  And b) description of pressing the foil down into the bowl might prevent someone from misunderstanding and causing a fire.  All can be cleared up with Google... and I'll do that tonight!
> 
> Brian


I would also agree that the Soo method should have been more descriptive about the foil. I've since read on this forum that a lot of people use sand instead of water which I'll be doing today for my rib cook.


----------

